# Replacement yoke for no 7 plane and thicker iron



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

I recently bought a no 7 type 11 on ebay which came with a hock iron. There are two issues with the plane and replacement iron/chip breaker. One has to do with the mouth which may have to be filed and the second is that the yoke isn't quite long enough to connect well with the chip breaker. After looking around I found that clifton makes a slightly longer yoke which I can only find on websites out of England. The part itself is reasonably priced, I just don't want to pay $30 shipping.

https://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/acatalog/Clifton-Y-Lever-501.html#SID=454

Does anyone know where I could buy something like this in the US?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hmmm. That's a new one on me! I have a Hock iron in my Record 07 and don't have that issue. Have you reached out to Ron Hock and asked him if he knows of any domestic sources? If it's a common problem, he's probably been made aware and may have some suggestions. If it's not a common problem, maybe you simply need to try a yolk from a different Stanley plane. Could be you got one that got cut a hair shorter than most or that got user modified.

In a pinch, a machinist could make you a new yolk. Of course that would likely cost more than the shipping.

Best of luck and please let us know the outcome. It will probably be invaluable to someone else someday


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 27, 2018)

You can also check with Bob Kaune. He has a vast collection of antique plane parts and knowledge. Here is a link to his site. He provides best times to call and he has always been very helpful.

https://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

I use Hock irons on my user Stanley No. 7 and 8 with the original Stanley Chip breakers. No need to file the mouth and the yoke works as intended.









Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have the original chip breaker or blade.

The yoke protrudes a little less than 4mm above the frog. Is this typical or a little short?


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

Just measured my No. 7 as in your photo. It is just over 4mm. My iron with chip breaker installed is right at 4mm thick. Perhaps your Hock iron is the thicker version. I seem to remember that when I ordered my irons from the Hock website, there were different thickness irons available.

The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

For reference, the irons I have mic out at .20 in. thick.









The KY Toolsmith…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Are there by chance 2 screws just below the adjusting knob? I only ask this because I haven't heard of this issue with a hock iron, on ANY Stanley/clone plane.

If the answer to the 2 screws is yes, they will adjust the Frog, doing that the right direction may cure your mouth, and tote issue at the same time.

Possibly this page will help, still unsure of Yoke?


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks I'll have to measure the iron and breaker when I have a chance in a few days.

Yes there are frog adjustment screws. If I pull the frog back the blade will not extend out of the mouth. Solving the yoke issue will likely prevent me from having to file the mouth.


----------

